# Salt Dogg pro2500ch



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

Looking at one of these for the upcoming season. Does anyone have one, if so what can you tell?


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

boundless stars said:


> Looking at one of these for the upcoming season. Does anyone have one, if so what can you tell?


Buy a boss vbx 8000 or 9000.


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

PrecisionS&I said:


> Buy a boss vbx 8000 or 9000.


Why? Can I get some details? Thanks


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

boundless stars said:


> Why? Can I get some details? Thanks


Because salt dog sucks, there's a reason it's cheaper and there's a reason there's other salters out there that cost more, Boss is one of them but western makes a good unit and so does Fisher. 
So if you an afford a more expensive spreader, chances are you won't be replacing in a few years ornfixing it everyday unless you're from Kansas City


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

I've never owned a Fisher or Western. Currently run 3 Boss vbx 9000's and can't say enough good about them. 

The come standard with 2 vibrators and rear lights. 

We run auger drive units and have had great results.


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

PrecisionS&I said:


> I've never owned a Fisher or Western. Currently run 3 Boss vbx 9000's and can't say enough good about them.
> 
> The come standard with 2 vibrators and rear lights.
> 
> We run auger drive units and have had great results.


Thanks for the info. I will take all the help I can get.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Let's start somewhere else...how much salt do you spread per event, and per season? 

From someone that has owned multiple Salt Dogg 2000's, I'll say you're going to be better off to avoid this unit. I realize there are some design differences, but the major components are similar.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BossPlow2010 said:


> unless you're from Kansas City


:laugh:You made me spit out my drink!


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Let's start somewhere else...how much salt do you spread per event, and per season?
> 
> From someone that has owned multiple Salt Dogg 2000's, I'll say you're going to be better off to avoid this unit. I realize there are some design differences, but the major components are similar.


I spread 6-7 ton per event


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

boundless stars said:


> I spread 6-7 ton per event


What truck will you be installing this on?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

boundless stars said:


> I spread 6-7 ton per event


How many events do you average, and are you intending this to be your only spreader?


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How many events do you average, and are you intending this to be your only spreader?


This would be my only spreader. I will only be at one location. 15-20 per season.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

boundless stars said:


> This would be my only spreader. I will only be at one location. 15-20 per season.


One location as in you're a sub and salt is on site? Or something else?


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

PrecisionS&I said:


> What truck will you be installing this on?


F-350


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> One location as in you're a sub and salt is on site? Or something else?


Salt is on site


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I was in the market for another v box and talked to a local and somewhat local Saltdogg dealer and of course they both just praised the hell out of them but the local dealer did say (after I asked) they did have a few come back to them last year with warranty problems like controller and a motor or two. I was looking at the Pro2000 just for the lid feature and by the time I added lids they were the same price as my Fisher dealer for a 1.8 Polycaster. The somewhat local dealer was 4600 for the spreader and 595 for the lids, the dealer right down the road was 5195 for the spreader and 595 for the lids. I ended up going with a 1.8yd Fisher Poly caster, got the dual light kit, vibrator and was 7103 out the door with tax. They just kind of scare me still, if they have success with these "Pro series" I might look into them next season to replace a 9 year old Downeaster we still run.


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

Brian Young said:


> I was in the market for another v box and talked to a local and somewhat local Saltdogg dealer and of course they both just praised the hell out of them but the local dealer did say (after I asked) they did have a few come back to them last year with warranty problems like controller and a motor or two. I was looking at the Pro2000 just for the lid feature and by the time I added lids they were the same price as my Fisher dealer for a 1.8 Polycaster. The somewhat local dealer was 4600 for the spreader and 595 for the lids, the dealer right down the road was 5195 for the spreader and 595 for the lids. I ended up going with a 1.8yd Fisher Poly caster, got the dual light kit, vibrator and was 7103 out the door with tax. They just kind of scare me still, if they have success with these "Pro series" I might look into them next season to replace a 9 year old Downeaster we still run.


Thanks for the info


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

My experience with Western Tornados. 

Has hard lids and they are durable and strong. 
I think boss/salt dogg both have tarps and bungees. Lame. 

Never need a vibrator as the chain grabs anything and feeds it. Never have to deal with a stuck auger again. 

The controllers are nice and compact with a small wire to run in the cab. Compared to our previous snowex huge control boxes and pulling three cable sets into the cab. 

All the others mentioned come with vibrators for a good reason, they need them.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I've run Salt Dogg electric v box spreaders for years. Only replaced the bearing once. Never any problems.


----------



## boundless stars (Sep 4, 2018)

Buddhaman said:


> I've run Salt Dogg electric v box spreaders for years. Only replaced the bearing once. Never any problems.


I purchased the Salt Dogg Pro 2500CH did perfect the event. So so far so good.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have ran Salt Dogg SPHE2000’s for years and the only problem I ever had was a controller went bad. Just sold my 2011 Ford 350 with the spreader and purchased a 2019 F350 and I just picked up my new Salt Dogg 2000 PRO yesterday afternoon. And no John_DeereGreen, the major components ARE NOT the same. The auger motor and spinner motor are both larger and have more torque and the auger runs the full length of the box not 1/2 of the length as does the SPHE2000. I called several dealers in the snow belt and talked to several large Snow removal contractors and they all praised the performance of the Salt Dogg 2000 PRO. I am looking forward to seeing who is correct. Just wanted to correct the misinformation that was being told about the Salt Dogg 2000 PRO !!!!


----------

